# just had a yote...



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

go traipsing through the front-yard...

in the daylight...

in the city...

opened the door and bellowed at it and it picked-up the pace, ran through the side yard and cut through neighbor's backyards

it wasn't chasing anything that I saw

my kid said "aren't they nocturnal?" and I answered "yep"

pretty darn odd...


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

Breeding season. They will be on the move day and nite for awhile ...


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

oaksrus said:


> Breeding season. They will be on the move day and nite for awhile ...


Full moon have any influence?

my 40# dog wouldn't have a chance...


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

They also go after house cats.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

meganddeg said:


> They also go after house cats.


That’s the best thing they do, help to control the cat population. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Wallywarrior said:


> That’s the best thing they do, help to control the cat population.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

And now this warning from the Thumb...

https://www.wnem.com/news/police-wa...cle_9ef93d94-3539-11e9-8311-ef996de1741a.html


----------

